# Cycling tatoos....?



## too40sx (Apr 20, 2005)

Any bike innspred tatoos out there? i've been thinking of doin something myself.

If you have a cycling related tatoo, lets see it...


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

too40sx said:


> If you have a cycling related tatoo, lets see it...


Okey dokey.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

too40sx said:


> Any bike innspred tatoos out there? i've been thinking of doin something myself.
> 
> If you have a cycling related tatoo, lets see it...


scars. lots and lots of scars. my legs and arms look like some sort of bizarre roadmap.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

check it out:
http://campyonly.com/tattooed.html

that's dedication, i've never actually seen a shimano tattoo...
also, last year i saw a pic of someone who got a campy super record tattoo lifesized between their shoulderblades, but can't find the picture...lots of chainring tattoos out there...i'm not inked myself


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

too40sx said:


> Any bike innspred tatoos out there? i've been thinking of doin something myself.
> 
> If you have a cycling related tatoo, lets see it...


While I don't have a cycling related tatoo, this is what I have been thinking....










It would of course be on the back of my drive side leg.

Image courtesy of Cheryl Chapman as commissioned by Bianchi.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

When you're older you'll be sorry...


BikeMojo said:


> While I don't have a cycling related tatoo, this is what I have been thinking....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

lebikerboy said:


> When you're older you'll be sorry...


His profiles ays his birthday is in 1970...he is all grown up now (well prbably as grown up as he is gonna get )

Stu


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

Stuart B said:


> His profiles ays his birthday is in 1970...he is all grown up now (well prbably as grown up as he is gonna get )
> 
> Stu


And I expect an eBirthday card from you next year.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

dompedro3 said:


> check it out:
> http://campyonly.com/tattooed.html
> 
> that's dedication, i've never actually seen a shimano tattoo...
> also, last year i saw a pic of someone who got a campy super record tattoo lifesized between their shoulderblades, but can't find the picture...lots of chainring tattoos out there...i'm not inked myself


i've always wanted a specialized "S" on my leg or on my back but when i think about it, i might as well get a nike swoosh and a basketball while im there.. ugh


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

I have one in my gallery. Friend of mine drew it from a pic in a magazine. I've seen a few pop up in the galleries.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*And heck, you can always get it removed ...*

... when your life changes just enough that it is embarassing instead of relevant. Removal is easy.

Oh, wait. Removal is really freaking awful and really, really expensive. Here is one of my family members. She just went through her 6th laser session for what was a really beautiful tattoo that, frankly, just made her feel dumb 10 years later. And you can still see the thing. Only costs five figures.

Cheers,
C


----------



## too40sx (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow...!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

The key to tattoos is to choose something that you are confident you will be as comfortable with 20, 30, 40 or more years down the road as you are the day you sit down in the chair. A little life experience and maturity _can_ aid in this decision. Unfortunately this school of thinking _generally_ precludes being tattooed until you're in your 30's, fortunately it will _probably_ prevent you from walking around with the flaming eyeballs or top hat wearing, joint smoking skulls that fill pages and pages of flash books at most tattoo shops.


----------



## GaryB (Oct 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> The key to tattoos is to choose something that you are confident you will be as comfortable with 20, 30, 40 or more years down the road as you are the day you sit down in the chair. A little life experience and maturity _can_ aid in this decision. Unfortunately this school of thinking _generally_ precludes being tattooed until you're in your 30's, fortunately it will _probably_ prevent you from walking around with the flaming eyeballs or top hat wearing, joint smoking skulls that fill pages and pages of flash books at most tattoo shops.


ture........very true.

I'm 32 and got my first ink last year, followed by 2 more to cover the sholderblades and incorperated the one inthe center onf my sholders.

now I have 4 peircings to go with it.

maybe the mtb will inspire if I can get serious about it. Still getting over an old motocross addiction so..............we will see.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*I love art*

and have seen some lovely tattoos, but I'm just too much of a work in progress to say that I will like what I have on my body 20 years from now. I also just love the symmetry and beauty of the naked body, sometimes (ok, a lot of the time) tattoos interrupt that.

My boyfriend has a beautiful tropical floral piece on his calf, and I love it. I think I will stick to admiring other people's body art, though. Just naked skin for me, and freckles!!


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

*Duck flambe.*



MTNgirl said:


> I also just love the symmetry and beauty of the naked body, sometimes (ok, a lot of the time) tattoos interrupt that...Just naked skin for me, and freckles!!


 I've been noticing that non-inked women are becoming rarer and rarer, unfortunately. I used to think of tattoos as sort of exotic, but at this point, well there's nothing exotic about a sea of blue & green american gothic line drawings.

Tribal tattoos on the other hand, are neat and purposeful. ...for people in tribes. On middle class american white guys, they seem to roughly translate into "even bigger poser".

When you get your new girlfriend naked for that first time, its just kinda, well, the last thing you want is your otherwise attractive girlfriend reminding you of the subway. Seeing all that graffiti on the walls makes you wonder just how many people have been there before, and that's never fun for anybody.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Master Shake said:


> ...When you get your new girlfriend naked for that first time, its just kinda, well, the last thing you want is your otherwise attractive girlfriend reminding you of the subway. Seeing all that graffiti on the walls makes you wonder just how many people have been there before, and that's never fun for anybody.


I gotta disagree - ink on chicks is HOT!! (IMHO)

Wife and I just went for another tattoo session 2 days ago - her back is now complete....while I got about 15 more hours to put into my sleeve (my back is finally friggin done after 35 hours).

All in all mang, it's just a matter of preference


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*tattoo*










I just have to tweak it a little more, but i hope to have it inked before summer.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

*Make sure it is relevant.*

I got this off MTB Bills site. I was there when he took it.

Dan C.


----------



## Scaebor (Aug 11, 2005)

Captain Kana said:


> I got this off MTB Bills site. I was there when he took it.
> 
> Dan C.


now is it ironic that there are a whole pile of gears in the picture? so much that they occupy more space than the single speed tattoo? hmmm


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Easy to fix these days LOL!


----------



## GaryB (Oct 13, 2004)

To each their own on ink/no ink. I personnally didn't think I could ever do it. I could never decide what I would want on my hide forever. 

Then got a middle class american white guy poser tribal with a blue shadowed cross in it..........added the custom middle class american white guy poser tribal wings to it to coaver all of my sholders and now I am working on getting a not so middle class american white guy poser tribal piece on the rest of my back. (kind of a catchy phrase....... middle class american white guy....)


Don't be so harsh man. just cause itis not your syle don't hate on someone else.

By the way you would never see my tat's or jewelry unless I took my shirt off and I don't do that for just anyone.

My wife had 1 tat when I met her and has 4 tat's and 9 peircings. I still love her and the door knockers are just more toys for me to play with.

32 only been inked for 2 years...........


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

GaryB said:


> To each their own on ink/no ink. I personnally didn't think I could ever do it. I could never decide what I would want on my hide forever.
> 
> Then got a middle class american white guy poser tribal with a blue shadowed cross in it..........added the custom middle class american white guy poser tribal wings to it to coaver all of my sholders and now I am working on getting a not so middle class american white guy poser tribal piece on the rest of my back. (kind of a catchy phrase....... middle class american white guy....)
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha, man, you guys are alright. That's a fine sense of humor you've got there. My post was did come out damn needlessly harsh now that I read it back. I guess I'm not a good one to talk about tatoos. My last GF had 5 (+ numerous piercings), and turned out to be totally trashy, like I swore she wasn't to everyone who judged her for a year... I guess just seeing those things everywhere makes that whole experience reverberate rather strongly right now. Pay no mind, pay no mind.


----------



## Locust (Jan 16, 2004)

*Here ya go!*


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Mine.

george


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

isn't it interesting how people's opinions differ? like art in general.

i have to say though, i've seen some attractive women with some really poor tattoos. especially a back or shoulder piece that is so heavily inked that there isn't much contrast, giving the illusion (if a person isn't right next to them) of a big blob on the skin.

to each his or her own, all i'm sayin' is if you're going to do it *do it right*.

otherwise, and i'm sorry if this comes off as harsh, it's just a symbol of your indiscriminate youth.

YOWZA! how's that for opinionated? BTW, i like the skeleton above and the 'king'. those are well done.


----------



## GaryB (Oct 13, 2004)

Master Shake said:


> Hahahahaha, man, you guys are alright. That's a fine sense of humor you've got there. My post was did come out damn needlessly harsh now that I read it back. I guess I'm not a good one to talk about tatoos. My last GF had 5 (+ numerous piercings), and turned out to be totally trashy, like I swore she wasn't to everyone who judged her for a year... I guess just seeing those things everywhere makes that whole experience reverberate rather strongly right now. Pay no mind, pay no mind.


no worries, I probably came off a bit harsh too. My fully inked cousin hates my peircings.........I said what do you call those things hanging out your ears...... television receivers?


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

*Very nice!*

Thats the best tat i've seen in a long time.............


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

*wow*

wow that is very nice, the line work is amazing!!



george_da_trog said:


> Mine.
> 
> george


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

TVC15 said:


> Okey dokey.


If that's you, your back is lovely. If it's not, it's still lovely.


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

good tattoos are not cheap and cheap tattoos are not good! 

you get what you pay for and with tattoos you better make sure that you really like what you're about to put on your body cuz' its never going away! my tattoos are very personal and mean a lot to me. many friends of mine are covered with ink and for them that's great. makes me wonder how all of it will look when they're 80. bright colored little raisins!!


----------



## GaryB (Oct 13, 2004)

georgezilla said:


> good tattoos are not cheap and cheap tattoos are not good!
> 
> you get what you pay for and with tattoos you better make sure that you really like what you're about to put on your body cuz' its never going away! my tattoos are very personal and mean a lot to me. many friends of mine are covered with ink and for them that's great. makes me wonder how all of it will look when they're 80. bright colored little raisins!!


True......very true........


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

jackstraw1 said:


> wow that is very nice, the line work is amazing!!


Thanks, I was very happy with it. The guy did an awesome job.

george


----------



## cmatcan (Nov 20, 2005)

that is a phenomenal piece there, george.
i am getting my first tat pretty soon (i'm 19) and it will be a haida sun on my calf, about 5 inches tall/wide. i think the important thing is that you do it for yourself and you spend a long time thinking about what you'll get. tattoo removal is a nasty, expensive process, so i am just assuming that i will have my ink until i die, no if's, and's, or but's. I am off to see the artist for the first time this week to discuss the design, i'll post pics when it's complete.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm want to get my entire body tatooed Tan.


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

I did the "I'm 18 and want a tattoo" maneuver and luckily stayed conservative with fairly simple entwined armband. Years later after college, I spent six months working and reworking what eventually became my second one located on the other shoulder.

To be honest, they've been there so long that I'd be startled to see my arms without. They're just a part of my body now that would be sorely missed if removed. I guess I might feel different if it was something stupid, though. To each his own. In my book, naked skin is always a good thing, pre-printed or not.:thumbsup:


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

I have three tattoos so far, all tribal, and none cycling related.

Except for my last one, I found a design I liked and waited a year to get them done. The last one was my girlfriend's first apprentice tattoo. She easily has 20% of her body tattooed, and I'm a big fan. 

I've asked her to design something bike related for me, but she hasn't had time since she's started tattooing for a living. That said, I'm real happy with my cheap, er... free tattoos. 

By the sounds of it, 95% of people who get tattoos go out of their way to get bad tattoos. Clients that want custom work, or actually put some thought into what they get, are the minority.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

My opinion: Some tattoos are cool, some are not.


----------



## Rootberry (Jul 27, 2005)

That is one of the worst tatoos Ive ever seen!! Probably the worst was a guy I saw in seattle that had a red heart with the word "Turd" tattooed on his forehead!


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

TVC15 said:


> Okey dokey.


A chic with a political bent, rips on Cindy and Clyde, mountain bikes, mountain bikes on a yeti, and has a bike tattoo. What more could one ask for?


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

tattoos on guys are gay. tattoos on women are hot as hell


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

ribaldmanikin said:


> I have three tattoos so far, all tribal....


Which tribe do you belong to?


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

They aren't from any particular tribe... I was referring to the tattoo style called tribal.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

TrekFan said:


> tattoos on guys are gay. tattoos on women are hot as hell


you didn't just call me ghey did you?? and yes, ink on chix is hot


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

CHUM said:


> you didn't just call me ghey did you?? and yes, ink on chix is hot


well, gay is a strong word. it just doesn't appeal to me. don't get me wrong, i've seen some good stuff on guys (some of the stuff above is pretty nice). but it doesn't "move" me...

tats on a girl, though, gets me all hot and bothered, especially in places like necks, small of the back, cleavage area, etc. guess that means i'm hetero is all...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

just givin' ya a hard time....I'm bored at work 



TrekFan said:


> well, gay is a strong word. it just doesn't appeal to me. don't get me wrong, i've seen some good stuff on guys (some of the stuff above is pretty nice). but it doesn't "move" me...
> 
> tats on a girl, though, gets me all hot and bothered, especially in places like necks, small of the back, cleavage area, etc. guess that means i'm hetero is all...


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe you just can't handle the idea of ink on guys, because that might get you all hot and bothered also. A tattoo that is well placed and done well is a work of art on any body male or female. The most important thing is to make sure its something you want on your body for ever and only I repeat only have a talented and reputable artist do it. You sure as $hit get what you pay for. Here is a pretty crappy picture of the one I have started on my leg, not done yet but someday it will be. I still need to have more shading done to hide the crappy sun that was underneath the tiki. It goes all the way around my calf. I get complements from people all the time about how great it is. Sometimes they come from people you would never expect them from. I had a little old ask me to see it one time and she went on and on about how beautiful it was.

chum wow that is one fantastic looking back piece

edit I forgot how bad the pixture of my leg actually was (taken with cell phone) gotta delete it and find a better one!


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

CHUM said:


> you didn't just call me ghey did you?? and yes, ink on chix is hot


So how many hours was your back piece? It looks great, but just by what's on my arm i know that took forever.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That is the worst...*



Locoman said:


> My opinion: Some tattoos are cool, some are not.


...Bart Simpson every put to ink. Looks like those porn cartoons.


----------



## titleist990dci (Jun 16, 2006)

I think it's important that the tat has meaning to you...represents an important time in your life..or an event...then it will always be relevant to you..
Chum...awesome...one of the coolest back pieces I have ever seen...


----------



## WP Local (Jun 25, 2006)

do scars count?


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Heya chum!*



CHUM said:


> you didn't just call me ghey did you?? and yes, ink on chix is hot


is that your back? Nice stuff there for sure.
George da trog is so clean and and classic, way cool!
No tats myself, i have enough natural scars to make a map on my body.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Sorry Prime8*



Prime8 said:


> I just have to tweak it a little more, but i hope to have it inked before summer.


the tribal look is so 90's.

Tats can be cool, you should dig a little deeper.


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

Linda E. from our local mt. bike group (Folsom, CA) has a couple of these tats... the 1st time on her lower back (pictured), the 2nd time on her calf. Studette!


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

MY av is tattoo'd on my left sholder and i have a bike with tire prints around my left arm..
i'm thinking its time for a 3rd inking jus having trouble deciding on what i want, i thought bout a ring mark on my leg.


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

Mr. GT said:


> MY av is tattoo'd on my left sholder and i have a bike with tire prints around my left arm..
> i'm thinking its time for a 3rd inking jus having trouble deciding on what i want, i thought bout a ring mark on my leg.


a permanent rookie mark? hmmm


----------



## dirtybiker (Jan 18, 2006)

*rainbow*

i don't have any bike related tatoos but i do have some advice:

as badass as the world champion stripes are, they belong on a jersey, not in a tatoo around your ankle.


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

dirtybiker said:


> i don't have any bike related tatoos but i do have some advice:
> 
> as badass as the world champion stripes are, they belong on a jersey, not in a tatoo around your ankle.


Where the heck did that come from?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

E ! said:


> is that your back? Nice stuff there for sure.
> George da trog is so clean and and classic, way cool!
> No tats myself, i have enough natural scars to make a map on my body.


Hey! Good hearin' from ya E!...yup - that's my back. You should see my sleeve - freakin' awesome (but no pics yet)


----------



## dirtybiker (Jan 18, 2006)

mtbfool said:


> Where the heck did that come from?


i have seen it three times now and one of the guys is my good friend and will probably see this on here..so i guess it was an inside joke..but seriously, if you area straight guy with a rainbow tatoo, you are really setting yourself up for some serious ridicule..its kind of a shame but it happens EVERY ride around these parts


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

here's one...oops i forgot to rotate it,but you all get the picture...


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

chuky said:


> ... when your life changes just enough that it is embarassing instead of relevant. Removal is easy.
> 
> Oh, wait. Removal is really freaking awful and really, really expensive. Here is one of my family members. She just went through her 6th laser session for what was a really beautiful tattoo that, frankly, just made her feel dumb 10 years later. And you can still see the thing. Only costs five figures.
> 
> ...


That's nasty!


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Master Shake said:


> When you get your new girlfriend naked for that first time, its just kinda, well, the last thing you want is your otherwise attractive girlfriend reminding you of the subway. Seeing all that graffiti on the walls makes you wonder just how many people have been there before, and that's never fun for anybody.


So, you're saying tatoos = promiscuity (sp?)
wow!
I suppose next you'll tell us that war is what brings about peace... I think I heard some monkey say something like that before.

I'm a little disappointed when a girl gets naked in front of me and there's no ink... I certainly won't judge her and especially won't kick her outta bed for it.


----------

